# what could go wrong with electricgas?



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

RICK BOYD said:


> better hope you don't have federal pacific breakers
> however this is from the text book for civil engineers by the
> International Correspondence Schools in 1907 and only fuses were available.
> see attached slate or marble pannel
> ...


I have one of those boxes in my junk collection somewhere. Out of an old hotel built in 1910. I also have a set of books called the Hawkins Electrical Guides that talks about electric light fitting with gas.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have an old book that talks about these combination gas/electric lighting fixtures. Electric for "when it was available", and gas for when it was not. I guess they only turned the power on to the house during certain hours back in the day?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Betcha Micheal over at Antique Sockets could shed some light on this one.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I have an old book that talks about these combination gas/electric lighting fixtures. Electric for "when it was available", and gas for when it was not. I guess they only turned the power on to the house during certain hours back in the day?


Some "central stations" would shut down for the night after a certain hour, and start back up again the next day.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

ive seen a house in new orleans that still had the fitting for a gas fixture in teh box...they capped it and installed electric


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> ive seen a house in new orleans that still had the fitting for a gas fixture in teh box...they capped it and installed electric


Good many here in the northeast too. Quite often, it's still a live gas line.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have an old book that talks about these combination gas/electric lighting fixtures. Electric for "when it was available", and gas for when it was not. I guess they only turned the power on to the house during certain hours back in the day?


_New York Board Fire Underwriters
{Boreel Building}​Room Nos. 32 to 38 115 Broadway , New York Oct. 19th, 1881​​
5. Where electricity is conducted into a building, from sources other than the
building in which it is used, a shut off must be placed at the point of entrance to each
building, and the supply turned off when the lights are not in use.​_


----------

